# Canon Rumors is watching



## sanj (Apr 26, 2018)

I searched yesterday to live aboard in Thailand and today Canon Rumors is advertising is showing a live aboard ads...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 26, 2018)

CR doesn't watch or care. It's Google AdSense.


----------



## sanj (Apr 26, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> CR doesn't watch or care. It's Google AdSense.



It is on Canon Rumor's front page. So yeah, I conclude (whatever the tool may be) that they are interested in what I search on the net and give that information to advertisers. Thats all what I am saying. 

I am also ok with this, as this is the way Internet seems to work. We do not have privacy.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 26, 2018)

Its Google that is watching. And, yes, the CR site is supported by ads, and they are usually based on what you have viewed in the past. If you clear your web browser, then you will get photography ads or whatever Google decides to send.


----------



## unfocused (Apr 26, 2018)

Buy something for your wife for Valentine's Day and you'll still be getting ads served up in April.


----------



## ethanz (Apr 26, 2018)

Or use Adblock plus (sorry Craig).

Google Adsense is like a network. It is used on most of the websites on the internet that advertise. When you go to a website, you leave a little trace of you behind (a cookie) that Google knows about. Google can then use that information later to serve you some ads on a completely different website. I disable cookies except for sites I allow and I definitely do not allow Google cookies!


----------



## Mikehit (Apr 26, 2018)

sanj said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > CR doesn't watch or care. It's Google AdSense.
> ...



The actual conclusion is that CR leaves a little gap on their design so that Google algorithm can place an ad based on your browsing history and when someone clicks on that ad, Google gets a cut and CR gets a cut of that cut.
I doubt CR even know what the ad is.
Where that ad leads, neither Google nor CR care.


----------



## ethanz (Apr 26, 2018)

Mikehit said:


> I doubt CR even know what the ad is.
> Where that ad leads, neither Google nor CR care.



Correct


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 26, 2018)

sanj said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > CR doesn't watch or care. It's Google AdSense.
> ...



Yes, but what you are saying is incorrect.


----------



## Ozarker (Apr 26, 2018)

In this day and age people ought to know google is watching. So is facebook and other search engines. If you are *okay with this as you say*, then why a paranoid post? I think this topic has come up before. I get ads all the time that are obviously because of what I have searched. I even get related junk mail sometimes.

Craig has to make money too, but he's not the one watching your searches. No man has that kind of time and the related revenue wouldn't pay for that kind of time.


----------



## ethanz (Apr 26, 2018)

CanonFanBoy said:


> (Craig) but he's not the one watching your searches. No man has that kind of time and the related revenue wouldn't pay for that kind of time.



Maybe Craig is really interested in living on boats in Thailand too?  ;D


----------



## Random Orbits (Apr 26, 2018)

Mine thinks I need a belt for my pants. If AdSense was working the way it should, it would show me ads for the perfect pellet smoker so I can get some good ribs and brisket. ;D


----------



## YuengLinger (Apr 27, 2018)

Zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Ozarker (Apr 27, 2018)

ethanz said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > (Craig) but he's not the one watching your searches. No man has that kind of time and the related revenue wouldn't pay for that kind of time.
> ...



I get Russian Bride ads all the time. I wonder why?


----------



## Tyroop (Apr 27, 2018)

Sanj, as Neuro says it's Google, not CR. Adsense used to be contextual, that is, ads for camera stuff would be shown on a site like this, but then interest based advertising (IBA) took over. If you search for something, you are then bombarded with ads for that subject wherever you go. I find it really creepy when ads follow you around from site to site, but apparently it works.

Back in my Thailand liveaboard diving days I had a couple of very good trips to the Similan Islands out of Khaolak with Sea Dragon - http://www.seadragondivecenter.com/

Things change and I don't know how the company compares these days, but my experience from several years ago was very good. The only problem nowadays is excess tourism and overdiving. The Thais have decided to shut a beach on Phi Phi island because the environment was being destroyed by tourists, and Boracay island in the Philippines will also be closed for six months for the same reason.

Although I live in Thailand, my diving days are over for various reasons - scarred retina, asthma, wife, kids, money, etc.

On my first trip to the Similans in 1996 there was hardly anyone there, but that all changed shortly afterwards. The attached shots from 1996 were taken with my old A1 and scanned in.

Have a good trip!


----------



## sanj (Apr 27, 2018)

Thank you ALL. Understand this better. Will take your advice Tyroop. My trip not confirmed yet, am waiting for a yes to a music video to be shot in Bangkok. If that happens then I will go diving. If it happens, I will inbox you and perhaps we can meet.

I am not paranoid one bit and want CR to make all the money they can. I have expressed this earlier too on some other post. 

I was just amazed that my search clicks where known. Thats all. Did not realize that it is known to all almost immediately. And of course CR is not interested in my searches. But they are interested obliquely because they have Google post my search on its website so advertisers can reach me. Cant deny that. And again, am fine with that as everyone is doing it. I did not know it was so blatant. 

Actually having said that, I feel my searches were not visible - be it Google or CR or anyone else.


----------



## ethanz (Apr 27, 2018)

If you want more private searches, use DuckDuckGo.


----------



## Tyroop (Apr 27, 2018)

Sanj, I'm in the deep south near the Malaysian border, but I'll be in Bangkok in June. See how your timing works out.

The Internet is all a bit sinister, as was highlighted in the recent Facebook/Cambridge Analytica scandal. Information about you is harvested constantly and fed into Big Data. Cookies are dropped and track everything. Whenever I look at hotel information I get an e-mail from a hotel booking company a few minutes afterwards offering me hotels for the same location.

Craig needs to be compensated for the time and effort he puts into this, as well as the hosting costs. People can recommend ad blockers, but all that will do is hasten the demise of the 'free' Internet. Already, lots of news sites are subscription based and the big social media sites use the information that you provide about yourself to make money. If ad blockers kills off all the small, independent sites the future for the WWW looks pretty bleak.

As a small website publisher myself I've seen my earnings drop to almost nothing over the past few years and many small websites have already closed. Lots of people are blocking ads, but I'm not sure if they are fully aware of the consequences.


----------



## sanj (Apr 27, 2018)

8)


----------



## LDS (Apr 27, 2018)

Tyroop said:


> Craig needs to be compensated for the time and effort he puts into this, as well as the hosting costs. People can recommend ad blockers, but all that will do is hasten the demise of the 'free' Internet.



The only "free" internet was that subsidized by DARPA and a few big universities... long time ago.

Anyway, you can whitelist sites in ads blocker, so reputable ones still get their money, and dodgy ones don't. Reputable sites should use reputable ads services that don't put users in danger, or show objectionable contents.

User data collecting by ads without user consent is another big issue which goes beyond simply showing ads - and the European General Data Protection Regulation is going to have a big impact on that.


----------



## sanj (Apr 27, 2018)

I just logged on to Macrumors. And there were dive boats there too!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Hillsilly (Apr 27, 2018)

On this site, I just get patio heaters and fire pits. Boring. Yet on a news site, I've got a B&H ad advertising a Godox AD200 that I'm thinking of picking up. Much more interesting!


----------

